# HCPCS codes for Spinal Implants



## Akki (Aug 23, 2012)

Do we have any C-code for Spinal implants (screw, rod, connectors, plates) that can be reimbursed. C1713 cannot be used as it falls under OPPS category, and L8699 - Prosthetic Implant, NOS. Please help.
Thanks


----------

